# Fritz RPM Salt - $69.99 Big Als North York



## bcmiguel (Jun 20, 2014)

Hey guys

just wanted to let you know that if anyone is interested in Fritz RPM salt (Blue Box) I just got it at Big Al's in North York for $69.99 before tax. 

That's not sale price it's regular price.

I've priced around and always found it just a bit more expensive so if anyone interested you can get it there.


----------



## steve8855 (Aug 23, 2016)

Waiting on the Boxing day sales for salt woot woot


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

steve8855 said:


> Waiting on the Boxing day sales for salt woot woot


Yes, me too stock up during boxing day. Keep an eye on PetSmart, they had good sale for RIO last year around Nov. Last month I was at Candy Corals, he told me for RIO(box) he can do it for $65, not sure, plus tax or inclusive if you pay cash.


----------



## steve8855 (Aug 23, 2016)

sorry what RIO. I should know but i dont


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

ReefCrystals Instant Ocean...…. Big Als used to have large sale every boxing week for years  for instant ocean salt until two years back, I guess they lost the contract.

Sometime last year BA Mississauga was selling Fritz for $50plus a box, we have to wait and see what happens during boxing week.


----------

